# Texas Duck Hunter visiting Looking to Hunt



## TXDuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum, but I have been duck hunting for several years now. I am 22 years old and am currently a senior at Texas A&M. I am from the Texas Gulf Coast, but my whole family is from East of Cleveland in Painsville. I will be in town from December 24th-28th. I was looking to see if anyone would let me join them on a hunt around that area. I am willing to drive and will definitely throw in for gas or any expenses. I would just love to try waterfowl hunting somewhere up north. Any help would be great, if I can't join one of yall, maybe yall could point me towards a good guide. Thanks!!!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to burst the bubble but we aren't having the best year up here, I can point you towards some public land you can try if you want.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TXDuck (Dec 22, 2011)

We are in a serious drought down here. I have been hunting the bays, its very hit or miss. I will be traveling up there with limited room for gear. I will only be able to bring my gun and waders, no deks. I am looking to join up with someone, but if it comes down to it I may consider a guide.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Not sure if I'll be going out any on those days, if so I'd have no problems if you wanted to join, I'm your age, 24 tomorrow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TXDuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds great! I'd really love to go hunt somewhere there is snow. haha 
I'll send you a PM


----------



## TXDuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I looks like I have to post 5 time to get PM privileges.


----------



## TXDuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Just posting so I can PM


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try ohiowaterfowler.com or greatlakeswaterfowler.com too


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want snow, you're gonna have to go somewhere else. No snow here, but there are birds.....if you can find them


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

Things have been slow recently. We need another push from up north. If I were you, I'd go down to the Fairport launch ramp and see if any hunters are going out to the breakwall. Maybe you can get in on some Lake Erie action. It is one of the best locations for duck hunting in Ohio.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Danfc80 said:


> Things have been slow recently. We need another push from up north. If I were you, I'd go down to the Fairport launch ramp and see if any hunters are going out to the breakwall. Maybe you can get in on some Lake Erie action. It is one of the best locations for duck hunting in Ohio.


..and not much of a season left either.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry about all the bogus replies you got at ohiowaterfowler.com. forgot how rude they can be . good luck and hope you get some.


----------

